# Thanks Pdx_Doug



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you for everything you have done for Outbackers.com the last 4ish years. You will be missed, but grats on moving on!

Kosin Trouble


----------



## WayneBama (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Doug, I have really enjoyed all of the information on this site... Thanks again...


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Does this mean the Deal has Closed??


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you. You have been a great steward of a very valuable resource.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you from a "newbie" whom you hand held in April 2009 when I first got a TT. I appreciate all your efforts. Best wishes for whatever you try in the future.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Doug. This site has been extremely informational and a great place to get away from life when I can't be in the Outback.

Regards,

Gabe


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Doug I found this site by accident and I can't tell you how much help it has been. Thank you for the time, sacrifice and money you have put into Outbackers. Good luck with your new adventures.

Nancy


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Doug...you did an awesome job and it is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Many thanks to you Doug. It was a pleasure meeting you and your family a few years back in Zion. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you Doug!
crunchman


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Doug.... I too appreciate the hard work that you put into this great site. Good luck and God bless you in your future endeavors!!

Len


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Doug! We would have enjoyed our "Abi-one" without the Outbackers forum, but not nearly as confidently or knowledgibly! Thank you for standing at the helm, and making sure the helm was passed in to caring and confident hands! 
See you on the road!!
Ember and Stacey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I will miss you greatly my friend! However, Congrats on a overwhelming personal decision and moving forward. You made this forum a success and stuck through the good bad and the ugly. Good luck and Happy Trails! (ps) we'll leave the light on for ya!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck and thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck with things Doug, hope to catch you at a rally again one of these days!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Good luck Doug! Hope you keep in touch here in the forum.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Many years ago I foretold the day this place would be sold off as a commodity. Nothing like VERN ever appeared to aspire to.

With that said, best of luck to you PDX DOUG in your future endeavors. We'll handle it from here.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Doug for all you have done! Safe RVing!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Doug. Outbackers.com is safe because you and others behind the scenes cared and knew how important this site was. Its future is secure. There will many people who will continue to benefit from the great resource outbackers is. Eric


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Doug,

Thanks for maintaining the site and all that you did for the community. Outbackers.com has a very special place in my heart, without it we would not have made all the lasting friendships that we have. Thanks for keeping the site alive.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

A big thanks to you Doug and your family for all the time & effort on keeping the website going.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you Doug for all your hard work (and money) to support the forum through the last few years.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow. Bummer. RIP Outbackers as it once was, but actually that ended a long time ago.

I wish you all well where ever your adventures may take you.

Peace.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Wow. Bummer. RIP Outbackers as it once was, but actually that ended a long time ago.
> 
> I wish you all well where ever your adventures may take you.
> 
> Peace.


Well said Jim.

Doug, we have had many conversations and I know firsthand how hard you worked to keep this site up and respectfull. The many who wanted that, appreciated your efforts and supported you. The people who disliked you owning the site, well, if they are happy now, I m not sure why.

I cherish the memories of the rally at Zion and that I met you and others face to face there. Good Luck for the future and Thank You for all your hard work.

John


----------

